# New wheels and tires- will I get the stance I want?



## Turbo A6 (Oct 25, 2005)

Allright, I've got a 2001 Turbo A6. Right now it has 16" rims on 215/55/16 Hankook tires. The tire is obviously a little tucked up under the wheel well, and the diameter of these is 25.2". I want to go to 18" rims on 255/35/18 Hankook K104's. The diameter of these is 25.1", almost identicle. My question is, will the tires slightly tuck up and under the wheel wells, I can't stand the gap between the tire and the body of the car on some of the A6's I see.
Also, the rims I'm opting for are most likely http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...&rd=1 < those. Has anyone seen or heard of those wheels? Do the offsets and stuff look right? Or if those aren't good, do you know any wheels that look similiar to that? 
-Thanks, Brandon


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: New wheels and tires- will I get the stance I want? (Turbo A6)*

Is your car dropped and if youre lookin for a tuck go with 19s
theres a guy on here with h&r race springs on and hes got 20s


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

should look at the tire cross section some tires are wider that others. I think it should be OK though I plan to go 255's too 

ps you may want to pull/roll your front fenders just to be on the safe side. I was running 245's with them right at the fender w/o any problems but will be rolling my fenders if I can't get the ABT fender kit


_Modified by joemamma at 12:58 PM 12-30-2005_


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

they won't "tuck" up there.
they will be very similar in appearance to mine really, except it will looks slightly lifted and like the wheels are too small because of he extra rubber...


----------



## Turbo A6 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (whostolesilence)*

Do you have a picture of your car so I can get an idea? Basically I'm hoping for a stance something like this: 
I know that's on 19's, but is there a way to get that on 18's? Also, I'm willing to go with a smaller tire if that's what's neccasary. Is a drop needed to acomplish that, or can I get it without?
-Thanks, Brandon


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

you need to go down 2" or so on a 235/35/18 or so


----------



## Turbo A6 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (whostolesilence)*

So, some H&R drop springs should work. It's a 1.75" drop, but I'm gonna have the sidewall a tad bigger at 245/35/18 I think.


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Turbo A6)*

H&R springs say 1.75 but i have them on my avant and It looks a lot lower maybe cuz Im still ridin on stock rims but you definetly need the drop definetly.....the car doesnt look crazy low because the 19s bring it back up
FS:Brand New in box H&R sports 200 nyc


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

hey, you are down to $200 on the sports?
someday i will end up buying em, lol. I know everyone else wants to go down further. if i bought em right now i couldn't install for a few weeks anyways (got both the explorer and the Q45 on jack stands in the garage and down to bare metal)
as for the 235/35 vs 245/35 difference is really really small unless you have two cars right next to each other- don't worry about it.


----------



## Turbo A6 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (whostolesilence)*

Allright, so if I go with 245/35/18 and a H&R drop, will I need to roll the fenders? If so, about how much does that cost, and can it be done at a normal body shop?


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

time for the baseball bat trick- roll em yourself...
yeah, anybody should be able to do it for ya. Probably depends specifically on the wheels you are using.


----------



## Turbo A6 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (whostolesilence)*

Allright, I know I've had a lot of questions, this is my last one. For offset on these cars, what should I look for? I was thinking about 35-40mm, but I'm not too sure.
Also if someone oculd tell me where I could get Sportec Mono 10 wheels I'd appreciate it.


_Modified by Turbo A6 at 7:40 AM 1/3/2006_


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

i'm too lazy to really figure it out since i can't pull into my garage (the explorer and q45 are both completely torn down right now) and measure.
I would think if you are going to be "tucking" 245s you would want just about 40


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

Im running RS4 DTMs w/ 245/35/19 no problems and it has a 35mm offset and thisis just after my coilover install. the car has settled a little




















_Modified by joemamma at 10:53 AM 1/4/2006_


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

congrats on setting your coilovers at the right height! 
I'm so sick of people going too low


----------



## Turbo A6 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (whostolesilence)*

*joemomma-* That's almost identicle to what I'm looking for, maybe a tad lower. Car looks great by the way.


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

it is lower now. tire is level with the front fender now coilovers settled


----------



## Turbo A6 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (joemamma)*

You said you fenders aren't rolled yet right? Have you had any rubbing problems yet?
EDIT: Also, I'm really having trouble deciding if I want 18's or 19's. I'd like to go with 18's, but I also want a stance similiar to the pics of joemommas car (maybe a tad lower, but like he said his coilovers ahdn't settled yet) but I want to acomplish that with 18's on a 245/35/18 tire and a 2" drop. That is possible right?


_Modified by Turbo A6 at 9:25 AM 1/7/2006_


----------



## lopes (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (joemamma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joemamma* »_Im running RS4 DTMs w/ 245/35/19 no problems and it has a 35mm offset and thisis just after my coilover install.


What's the width of the wheel? How much clearance between the coilover and the wheel?


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re:*

those are 19x8's, right Joe? Have you found any Reps 19x8.5? the only wider I've found is 18x8.5 but I wanna run 19's.


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

winnar!!!!! 19x8 w/ falken 245/35/19 and *NO* fender rolling.... yet after the ski season I'll be stuffing 255s in there and that will require a fender roller in the front. 
a side note I've noticed on ECS's site that some cars accept different offsets due to the mounting surface on the brake disc being thicker on some cars







this may play into the wheel not clearing some control arms


_Modified by joemamma at 11:09 AM 1-10-2006_


----------



## Turbo A6 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (joemamma)*

How much of a drop is on those coil overs joe? 2" or what?


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

???? don't know. I didn't check before and haven't checked after


----------



## SixOnDuBz (Nov 27, 2005)

nonono guys i hear of these people on 18's and 19's rolling fenders. Dont do it you dont need it. like i said before iam running 20's on my car 20x8.5 in the front and 20x10 in the rear and i have never touched my fenders


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

the size of the wheel diameter has nothing to do with whether or not you'll be rolling your fenders...
all that matters is the width, backspacing, and TIRE diameter


----------



## Turbo A6 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (whostolesilence)*

I'm either considering some coil-overs or a 2" drop on my suspension, not sure which one yet. I'm definitely going with 245/35/18 for tires, that comes to 24.7" for the tire diameter. The rim will be 8.5" wide and have a 35mm off-set. Thats an inch shorter then joemamma's car, so it should fit good once I get suspension done too.
I'm still deciding on wheels, it's between RS4 DTM's or RS6 replicas (silver not chrome) right now, and maybe the Enkei RPM2's. Still deciding on that.


----------



## NY2NJ (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (SixOnDuBz)*

What wheels do you have and what size tires are you running? what's the offset? Any pics?


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (NY2NJ)*

sorry to jump in , but i just picked up some 19x9.5 and 19x8.5 for my A6 , and seems i need spacers , so what is the offset i need to clear the caliopr ? ( they where used and i wasnt thinking about the off set as they where on a vw before this . )


----------



## SixOnDuBz (Nov 27, 2005)

yeah u do need spacers all you need is a 5mm spacer for the front and another 5mm for the rear. I forgot to mention the tire sizes iam running are 225/35/20 in the front and 275/30/20 in the rear. all i did was add the h&r race drop springs and shocks and i got MY ideal drop.Check out my car on this link
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...49710

_Modified by SixOnDuBz at 8:11 AM 1-31-2006_


_Modified by SixOnDuBz at 8:12 AM 1-31-2006_


----------



## Turbo A6 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (SixOnDuBz)*

Anyone have any pics of a silver A6 on BBS LM's? Or the Work Brombacher Mesh wheels?
Also, anyone know where I could _buy_ the Work Brombacher Mesh wheels?

_Modified by Turbo A6 at 5:34 PM 2/9/2006_


_Modified by Turbo A6 at 5:37 PM 2/9/2006_


----------



## Turbo A6 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (Turbo A6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo A6* »_Anyone have any pics of a silver A6 on BBS LM's? Or the Work Brombacher Mesh wheels?
Also, anyone know where I could _buy_ the Work Brombacher Mesh wheels?

_Modified by Turbo A6 at 5:34 PM 2/9/2006_

_Modified by Turbo A6 at 5:37 PM 2/9/2006_

Anyone?


----------



## Turbo A6 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (Turbo A6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo A6* »_
Anyone?


?????


----------

